# Should I Convert to Points - Need to know ASAP



## webdizzy (Feb 4, 2016)

I currently own a 2 BR red week which equals 82,000 credits in RCI weeks. I have an opportunity to convert them to points for $4300.  Is that a good deal?  I'm very interested in switching to points due to all the advantages in flexibility. Are there any disadvantages?  I'm not sure what other info would be helpful to anyone who wants to reply, so let me know if more info is needed.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 4, 2016)

Other than $4300 not being in your bank account.

You can get an deed with RCI Points already converted for under $100 ... 

If you want to keep your underlying week & resort and keep your MFs to one timeshare ownership ... spend the money to convert ... if you realize that the payback/ROI is very little.

If you can continue use your current F/W ownership and can offer a 2nd MFs... buy a resale and already converted week to points.

Be aware ... RCI points can be a good deal IF you understand some of its "nice opportunities".

HOME WEEK (13 months before checkin) FREE
HOME RESORT (12 months before checkin) $50 Exchange Fee
HOME GROUP (11 months before checkin) $full fee but this window is open a MONTH early than the unwashed mass of RCI Points owners.

So RESEARCH is really needed.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm confused. What kind of points? What are these 'credits' In RCI Weeks? If your resort is pressuring you to spend over $4,000 to convert your red week to RCI Points, and you like the week you own, don't do it. If you want a bunch or RCI Points to take more vacations, eBay and other places are full of RCI Points resorts you can buy for much less and likely give you more points.

If I read your post wrong, my apologies. Enlighten me.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

I wouldn't do it. You could buy for pennies on the dollar in ebay.

I don't care for points. As Linda said, you have to book your week/unit at your home resort way ahead of time. Just a tad later and you have to pay a fee to go to your own home resort for another week and unit.

You can also save that $4000 and use it to rent other places and times you want to go somewhere else.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for all the input so far.  A few clarifications. . .

I don't want more than one maintenance fee.  I'm assuming that purchasing anything on ebay would include maintenance fees.

I don't go to my home resort  -- I prefer to exchange to other places -- so keeping my "week" is not important to me.

The trading power of my home resort has gone down since I purchased it and I have trouble getting exchanges to where I want to go.

I like the flexibility of being able to vacation for less than 7 nights.  Supposedly, I could book for as many nights as I want just like I would on a regular travel site.

I am told that I would not need to "deposit" anything and I didn't think I'd have to "book" my home resort, either.  Did I misunderstand something?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 4, 2016)

What is your current mf's?  How many tpu's do you get.  What is the name of your resort.  Most resorts once converted to RCI points stay converted even when you transfer to someone else.  A few do not.

I've seen some of your past post and you seem to do well exchanging.  What kind of flexibility do you think you will gain.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 4, 2016)

in most cases, its a terrible idea to pay any significant amount to convert

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/convert_timeshare_deeded_week_to_points.html


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 4, 2016)

The resort is Calypso Cay in Kissimmee.  MF last year was $844.52.  I don't know how many TPUs.

Currently, the costs to make the week reservation at my home resort, deposit the week and then exchange is about $400.  With RCI points, I'm told I would only pay an exchange fee of $129.  

The flexibility to book vacation for less than 7 days is appealing, AND I was told that I could "rent" my points if I wish.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 4, 2016)

Don't believe everything they tell you.  Paying $4300 for a resort where the MF to point ratio is a little above a penny a point is not a good deal.  If you think you could give your timeshare away with you paying less than $2000 in incentives to do so, you would still be ahead by nearly $1500.  

The exchange fee for points is currently $169 for 7 nights into points inventory.  If you exchange into weeks inventory the exchange fee is still $209.  Your annual RCI fee will go up to about $124 annually or $224 if you pay in two year increments.  They never have sales or discounts on the points membership.

If you exchange into less than 7 night the exchange fee does go down but most resorts charge a housekeeping fee of $60-$100 for stays of less than 7 nights booked with rci points.

You can rent additional points from RCI for 2cents a point.  You really aren't allowed to rent out your points to others, although RCI does allow one transfer of points per year with no fee and additional transfers for a fee of about $100 per transfer.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 4, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> The exchange fee for points is currently $169 for 7 nights into points inventory.  If you exchange into weeks inventory the exchange fee is still $209.  Your annual RCI fee will go up to about $124 annually or $224 if you pay in two year increments.  They never have sales or discounts on the points membership.



I was told that the exchange fee was $129 (discounted by negotiation).  Membership fees were always paid by the resort when it was with II and I assumed it would be with RCI but would have to confirm that.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 4, 2016)

It's possible that there is a negotiated exchange fee but I would ask for written documentation for that.  For example in RCI weeks for Vacation Village Affiliates  there is a discounted exchange fee when exchanging for another affiliate.  But I can pull up a web page that lists the resorts and the discount.  I don't know if I would just go by what the salesperson said.

As for the RCI membership you would want to clarify that with your resort and get that in writing if they are paying the fee.  That is not the way it works for most resorts.

I did find this http://www.calypsocay.com/owners/faq.php
It looks like RCI weeks is covered and as part of the $4300 they may cover your RCI points membership but you would want to get that clarified and in writing if that is the case.   You will also want that schedule of discounted RCI exchange fees.

It still comes down to the fact that $4300 is a fair amount of money and won't change your exchange experience that much.  You will still have to pay additional Housekeeping fees when you check into a resort when you book with RCI points staying less than 7 days.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 4, 2016)

My RCI Points experience is that I have to pay the $125 a year (no discount for multiples) for membership. Exchanges are $209 or more and if I book shorter stays than 7 nights, there may be an additional cost.

If you really don't like the resort you own, and they want $4300 to 'upgrade' to RCI Points, from a strictly dollars and cents standpoint, you'd be better off to sell/give it away and buy a resort that had already been converted. One that has a point cost of under a penny a point. It might take a little hassle to find someone who wants your Kissimmee TS, and really great deals on converted TSs have been discovered, but in the meanwhile, rent. You'll have a spare 4 Grand to go where you want.

I just wouldn't pay to upgrade a resort I don't want to go to from time to time.

Jim


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 4, 2016)

I think the exchange fee of $129 is for RCI weeks as well. 

I guess I'm leaning towards not doing it.  

How do I find out what my TPUs are and what the amount means in terms of trading value?


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 4, 2016)

You can't until you have an rci weeks membership.  We can look it up for you.  What week do you own and what size.  Do you know your unit number.
Does it lock off?


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 4, 2016)

Week 14, 2 BR.  I don't know the unit number offhand though i think it might be in the paperwork somewhere.  Not a lock off.  I already have a membership -- I can login and see my 82,000 credits that I will get when the new year starts.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 5, 2016)

webdizzy said:


> The resort is Calypso Cay in Kissimmee.  MF last year was $844.52.  I don't know how many TPUs.
> 
> Currently, the costs to make the week reservation at my home resort, deposit the week and then exchange is about $400.  With RCI points, I'm told I would only pay an exchange fee of $129.
> 
> The flexibility to book vacation for less than 7 days is appealing, AND I was told that I could "rent" my points if I wish.



Why do you currently have to pay to make a reservation at your home resort? If you have a fixed week you shouldn't have to pay to go that week to your own unit.

As for RCI membership, maybe the resort will pay the fee for the first year, but I doubt it would on-going.

Again, if you want to go places for less time, just rent. Use your timeshare to make exchanges when you want week long stays. If you want, try to give the timeshare you own away and then you can look for an already converted week that is being given away. Or- maybe if you are successful giving it away- don't even bother with another timeshare- even better.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 5, 2016)

webdizzy said:


> Week 14, 2 BR.  I don't know the unit number offhand though i think it might be in the paperwork somewhere.  Not a lock off.  I already have a membership -- I can login and see my 82,000 credits that I will get when the new year starts.




If you have access to RCI already take a look at the inventory.  Try to book something bot 7 days and less.  See what the fees are.  As long as you don't put in your CC info and confirm, nothing will be actually booked.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 5, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Why do you currently have to pay to make a reservation at your home resort? If you have a fixed week you shouldn't have to pay to go that week to your own unit.



It's to reserve the week to deposit it, not to use it.



tschwa2 said:


> If you have access to RCI already take a look at the inventory.  Try to book something bot 7 days and less. See what the fees are.



I tried, but it doesn't look like I'm able to reserve for less than 7 days.  The exchange fee is $129 when I start to book something.  It does look like the "credits" work similarly to "points", though.  I started with 82,000, booking a week subtracted 21,500, which leaves me with 60,500 to use for more vacations.  I'm happy with that, but supposedly the availability isn't as good as when you have access to "points only" resorts, and I'm dependent on people depositing weeks. Also, theoretically, with more people moving to a points system, the inventory will go down.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 5, 2016)

Look at Grandview in Las Vegas.  It should have a lot of points inventory.  Look for dates 8-10 months out not starting on a Fri or Sat and see if you see time you can book for less than 7 days.  

You won't see points inventory more tha 10 months out and you won't see points inventory at peek time much less than 10 months out because most of the good inventory gets taken rather quickly.

I don't know how your RCI portal looks but on mine, you can click on the left for number of nights 1-6,7, or 7+.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 5, 2016)

The TPU for this unit looks to be 35 if it falls around Easter, but 24 if it doesn't.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 5, 2016)

bnoble said:


> The TPU for this unit looks to be 35 if it falls around Easter, but 24 if it doesn't.



It does fall around Easter.  What does a TPU of 35 mean?  How do I use that number to help me determine where I might be able to exchange to?


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 5, 2016)

webdizzy said:


> I have an opportunity to convert them to points for $4300.  Is that a good deal?



You are making a wise choice by not parting with the $4300.    But just out of curiosity, how did you come to learn of this "opportunity"?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 5, 2016)

webdizzy said:


> It does fall around Easter.  What does a TPU of 35 mean?  How do I use that number to help me determine where I might be able to exchange to?



35ish is not a top number- it wouldn't pull NYC or Disney in high season, but will pull many very nice resorts. My Yellowstone area one in July produces 24 for instance. Often, in shoulder season, you can get nice resort stays in the lower teens. Last call type units will be single digits for a week.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 5, 2016)

webdizzy said:


> It's to reserve the week to deposit it, not to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried, but it doesn't look like I'm able to reserve for less than 7 days.  The exchange fee is $129 when I start to book something.  It does look like the "credits" work similarly to "points", though.  I started with 82,000, booking a week subtracted 21,500, which leaves me with 60,500 to use for more vacations.  I'm happy with that, but supposedly the availability isn't as good as there is when you have access to "points only" resorts, and I'm dependent on people depositing weeks. Also, theoretically, with more people moving to a points system, the inventory will go down.



I never heard of having to reserve a fixed week/unit you already own, unless it is in points. I have 3 fixed weeks and all I do is show up. Why should you pay money to reserve it anyway? You own it!

One resort I own at does ask fixed week owners to just confirm they are coming via a form, but that is all. No fee or anything.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 5, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Look at Grandview in Las Vegas.  It should have a lot of points inventory.  Look for dates 8-10 months out not starting on a Fri or Sat and see if you see time you can book for less than 7 days.
> 
> You won't see points inventory more tha 10 months out and you won't see points inventory at peek time much less than 10 months out because most of the good inventory gets taken rather quickly.
> 
> I don't know how your RCI portal looks but on mine, you can click on the left for number of nights 1-6,7, or 7+.



How can I see "points inventory" if I don't have a points membership?  I do see several weeks available in November for Grandview, but I don't see any way of choosing less than a week.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 5, 2016)

LannyPC said:


> You are making a wise choice by not parting with the $4300.    But just out of curiosity, how did you come to learn of this "opportunity"?



LOL  Calypso Cay has recently switched from II to RCI.  They are also trying to get owners to convert to points.

So, I guess I need to learn more about how to best use my RCI weeks membership to get where I want to go. . .


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 5, 2016)

or you can stay with II if that's what you want to do.  According to the FAQ I linked, if you want to stay you just need to let your resort know.  Wyndham did the same thing with the resorts that exchange through II.  If owners wanted to stay they had to notify the management if not they would be auto changed to RCI.  Once they change to RCI they lose their chance to use II.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 5, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I never heard of having to reserve a fixed week/unit you already own, unless it is in points. I have 3 fixed weeks and all I do is show up. Why should you pay money to reserve it anyway? You own it!



Calypso Cay charged it when reserving the week before depositing. I thought it was crazy, too!  It will no longer be charged now that they've switched to the RCI membership.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 5, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> or you can stay with II if that's what you want to do.  According to the FAQ I linked, if you want to stay you just need to let your resort know.  Wyndham did the same thing with the resorts that exchange through II.  If owners wanted to stay they had to notify the management if not they would be auto changed to RCI.  Once they change to RCI they lose their chance to use II.



I don't want to stay with II.  I did extend my II membership a couple of years so that I can use the weeks I already have banked there.

I think I'm gonna like the RCI "credits" thing.  What I'm not clear on yet is how or if I have to deposit my week or if it's done automatically.  I don't have any credits yet.  The left hand columns shows "0" credits for "Current Use Year" and 82,000 for "Future Use Year".


----------



## missyrcrews (Feb 5, 2016)

*Are you sure it's not a float week?*



webdizzy said:


> Calypso Cay charged it when reserving the week before depositing. I thought it was crazy, too!  It will no longer be charged now that they've switched to the RCI membership.



That sounds like a float week to me.  My parents have one, and they have to call to reserve the week, and then deposit it.  There isn't a charge, though.  And they deal with TPU's, not credits.  You must have some sort of a strange hybrid!  

Fixed weeks for me all the way.  If I want to stay less than a week, say for a long weekend, then I'll reserve a last call/extra vacation week, and leave early.  Has worked fine for years.  

Good luck figuring it all out!


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 5, 2016)

missyrcrews said:


> That sounds like a float week to me.  My parents have one, and they have to call to reserve the week, and then deposit it.  There isn't a charge, though.  And they deal with TPU's, not credits.  You must have some sort of a strange hybrid!



Well, I'm not positive on that.  Never was.  I know my week is week 14, but I still had to call to reserve it.


----------



## Roger830 (Feb 5, 2016)

About 12 years ago, I went on aa tour at Calypso Cay and we were told that it was floating weeks.

It's my understanding that floating week resorts assign a week for deeding purposes, not ussage. 

They tried to sell us based on the outstanding exchanges that would be abtainable.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 5, 2016)

Roger830 said:


> About 12 years ago, I went on aa tour at Calypso Cay and we were told that it was floating weeks.
> 
> It's my understanding that floating week resorts assign a week for deeding purposes, not ussage.
> 
> They tried to sell us based on the outstanding exchanges that would be abtainable.



That sounds right.  We purchased about 10 years ago.  We did have good success with exchanges at first.  At least  I thought getting a 5-star resort in Maui 2 years in a row was pretty good!  But then I think travel to Hawaii was on a decline due to the economy back then.

A big THANKS to all who have replied.  You all have been extremely helpful!


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 5, 2016)

bnoble said:


> The TPU for this unit looks to be 35 if it falls around Easter, but 24 if it doesn't.



Can you please tell me how you looked that up?


----------



## presley (Feb 5, 2016)

webdizzy said:


> Can you please tell me how you looked that up?



When you have an RCI account, you can look up the resort and the week to see how much it is worth before you deposit it. 

I don't know if someone else mentioned this already, but when you have RCI weeks, you can pay to combine 2 years of points to get a higher level exchange. If your week gets you 25 points, you can combine 2 years and have 50 points, for a fee, of course.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 5, 2016)

If you own a float week you will still need to call and reserve something.  You should see if they will let you choose which week to deposit.  If they say yes then great.  If they say no, you should still try to reserve the week with the highest value (in orlando it is usually going to be week 52) and don't tell them you are depositing.  Then try to deposit the week yourself.  One problem I see to this is according to the FAQ, you don't get a regular RCI account.  You get a special resort specific account which you can't add other ownerships to.  General rules and perks we tell you that pertain to everybody might not pertain to you.  You may have to feel it out and see how it works and then if others from your resort have questions you can be the one with the answers.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 5, 2016)

presley said:


> When you have an RCI account, you can look up the resort and the week to see how much it is worth before you deposit it.



I found Calypso Cay in the directory, but I don't see anywhere that shows any kind of value for any specific week. Furthermore, it says "RCI Points" on it!  how can that be if I own at that resort but have a weeks membership?  I looked at available and nothing came up, which I know can't be true.

Now I'm confused. . . LOL


----------



## presley (Feb 5, 2016)

webdizzy said:


> I found Calypso Cay in the directory, but I don't see anywhere that shows any kind of value for any specific week. Furthermore, it says "RCI Points" on it!  how can that be if I own at that resort but have a weeks membership?  I looked at available and nothing came up, which I know can't be true.
> 
> Now I'm confused. . . LOL



I am confused, too. Do you have an RCI account already set up? If you do, you can look at depositing it and there should be some type of drop down menu where you can look up your resort and your week. If you don't already have an RCI account, you won't be able to do it since you won't be able to deposit your week.

Many of the RCI resorts are also RCI points resorts. You'll see that with lots of resorts. Some of the deposits will be weeks and some will be points for those resorts. It will depend on what membership the owner has who makes the deposit. Resorts will also do bulk deposits and that can be any combination of weeks and months. 

What was the problem with II? Did you put in ongoing searches and never get matched? Or, did you just surf online inventory? RCI works in the same way as II. You either pay to start an ongoing search, or you keep looking at the leftover online inventory and hope you see something that you like and can use. RCI points is a little different because they don't have ongoing searches and you can only see online inventory 10 months out vs. 2 years out in RCI weeks.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 5, 2016)

The float week that I own at Smuggs is "attached" (when I purchased I had to buy both- that's how they sold them) to my fix week. It is always a  different week every year - an off-season week in spring or fall-and is pre-assigned for like 20 years out at a time so we always know when it is. But, again, even for the float week, we just show up.

I guess float weeks are different at the different resorts.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 5, 2016)

It sounds like they set up a points account.  If that is the case it won't have a place to look up the value when deposited as weeks.  Also it isn't a regular RCI points account.  It is a resort specific one with a different set up of fees and probably other rules.  When consolidated resorts switched to rci points, they went with a modified rci points account as well.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 5, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> It sounds like they set up a points account.  If that is the case it won't have a place to look up the value when deposited as weeks.  Also it isn't a regular RCI points account.  It is a resort specific one with a different set up of fees and probably other rules.  When consolidated resorts switched to rci points, they went with a modified rci points account as well.




I think you're right in that it's a specific membership for my home resort. I just spoke with someone from Calypso Cay and they said that my RCI membership fees ARE paid by them every year and it is a "platinum" membership.  I don't have to deposit my week every year.  They have contracted with RCI to do all of that.  Once I pay my maintenance fees the credits for that week show up in my account and can be used towards exchanges for weeks at other resorts.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ask them if you don't pay to convert to points, how many credits would you get for your week?


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 5, 2016)

presley said:


> What was the problem with II? Did you put in ongoing searches and never get matched? Or, did you just surf online inventory?




Both. RCI looks like it will be cheaper (less fees and cheaper exchange) and easier and will give me more value.  It appears that "credits" are similar to "points", except that they can only be used for accommodations.
I have 82,000 credits for 1 week since I already paid my MF for this year.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Weeks to Points charge*

I have Shell points in  Hawaii.  Points were all that was offered when I purchased.  For me the points work better.

However, companies are trying to get week owners to switch to points because it gives them more flexibility.  In other words it is to their benefit.  

They then have taken advantage of that change by "offering" benefits to switch.  

I don't think I would pay $4300 to help them out.  Maybe they will do it for less. I know points or weeks sold at timeshare presentations have very flexible pricing.  

As suggested you could buy points on the secondary market, ie bargain basement here on Tug for as little as $.01 for a week or varying amounts of points.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 6, 2016)

webdizzy said:


> Both. RCI looks like it will be cheaper (less fees and cheaper exchange) and easier and will give me more value.  It appears that "credits" are similar to "points", except that they can only be used for accommodations.
> I have 82,000 credits for 1 week since I already paid my MF for this year.



Did you already pay the conversion fee ($4300)?  If you didn't and they are giving you 82,000 credits, I am confused as to what you would get for $4300.  Generally on the weeks side of RCI the values are in the 2-60 range for units.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 6, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> Did you already pay the conversion fee ($4300)?  If you didn't and they are giving you 82,000 credits, I am confused as to what you would get for $4300.  Generally on the weeks side of RCI the values are in the 2-60 range for units.




No, I decided not to convert thanks to the great advice and info given on this thread.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 6, 2016)

webdizzy said:


> I currently own a 2 BR red week which equals 82,000 credits in RCI weeks. I have an opportunity to convert them to points for $4300.  Is that a good deal?  I'm very interested in switching to points due to all the advantages in flexibility. Are there any disadvantages?  I'm not sure what other info would be helpful to anyone who wants to reply, so let me know if more info is needed.



Others please feel free to correct me if I am wrong, but if you have 82,000 credits - that means you have points! RCI Weeks have a TPU value (depending on what resort you own at, what week you have & what size unit, maximum of 65 I believe), not thousands of credits.  If you already have 82,000 RCI points (not credits) then you should already have a points account. You might want to call RCI to see what you actually have & get it corrected if its wrong.

I have RCI points associated with a resort in TN, I have never called the resort to assign me a week for those points, they are in my RCI account & I just book what ever resort I want for the timeframe needed off the availability list.

~Diane


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 7, 2016)

moonstone said:


> Others please feel free to correct me if I am wrong, but if you have 82,000 credits - that means you have points! RCI Weeks have a TPU value (depending on what resort you own at, what week you have & what size unit, maximum of 65 I believe), not thousands of credits.  If you already have 82,000 RCI points (not credits) then you should already have a points account. You might want to call RCI to see what you actually have & get it corrected if its wrong.
> 
> I have RCI points associated with a resort in TN, I have never called the resort to assign me a week for those points, they are in my RCI account & I just book what ever resort I want for the timeframe needed off the availability list.
> 
> ~Diane



This is exactly what doesn't make any sense to me either.


----------



## theo (Feb 8, 2016)

*I'm baffled...*



moonstone said:


> Others please feel free to correct me if I am wrong, but if you have 82,000 credits - that means you have points! RCI Weeks have a TPU value (depending on what resort you own at, what week you have & what size unit, maximum of 65 I believe), not thousands of credits.  If you already have 82,000 RCI points (not credits) then you should already have a points account. You might want to call RCI to see what you actually have & get it corrected if its wrong.
> 
> I have RCI points associated with a resort in TN, I have never called the resort to assign me a week for those points, they are in my RCI account & I just book what ever resort I want for the timeframe needed off the availability list.



Perhaps webdizzy is using the word "credits" in place of "RCI Points" (...but if so, this still begs the question about "converting" (and / or paying out $4,300 to do so) if webdizzy's account is actually *already* in RCI Points). What could those 82,000 "whatevers" be?  --- certainly not TPU's; I just simply have no idea what those "credits" might be or how / when / where they could be utilized. 

As far as "calling the resort to reserve a week", *that* much certainly sounds like a "floating" week ownership, with maybe the week 14 mentioned just being identified for inventory control purposes?  

We no longer "exchange" at all, but very little in this thread makes much sense to me.  Frankly, the more I read the more puzzled I became.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 9, 2016)

It is definitely not a points membership; it is credits.  When I login my account shows 82,000 credits. The difference is that credits can only be used for accommodations but points can also be used for airfare, car rentals and other things through RCI's "partners."  I also don't think I can book shorter stays than one week.  I'm also a little confused as to how they could justify the cost to change to points when there's seemingly little difference.  I originally was thinking that the exchange fees were less in a points membership but I don't think that's the case.  Supposedly, with points you also have many more resorts to choose from.


----------



## webdizzy (Feb 9, 2016)

moonstone said:


> I have RCI points associated with a resort in TN, I have never called the resort to assign me a week for those points, they are in my RCI account & I just book what ever resort I want for the timeframe needed off the availability list.




I only had to do that with Interval. Not with RCI.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 9, 2016)

It sounds like it is similar to other points ownerships like bluegreen and wyndham where those with travelers plus or some such add on product usually obtained through a direct retail purchase can use their points or credits to book both RCI weeks and points inventory vs resale owners without the add on can only book rci weeks inventory.

As I said earlier your going to be kind of on your own figuring out a lot of things because your rci membership is not like anyone else's memberships except other Calypso Cay's rci memberships.  Some of the rules and procedures may overlap but many don't so it will be harder to ask forum members for specific advice.


----------



## diwoj (Mar 29, 2017)

I know this thread is over a year old but I stumbled across it last night after getting off of the phone with my home resort (Calypso Cay) rep who offered me a similar $4300 "deal" to convert my week to points. I read somewhere (maybe in this thread) that it might be possible to switch to a points program directly through RCI so I called RCI today but as soon as I gave them my account # I was immediately transferred to "dedicated guide" who was a Calypso Cay rep. Has anyone else encountered this? I have an RCI online account and it shows I have credits that can be used for Exchange Weeks but not for Extra Vacation or Last Call weeks. I also don't have any options for anything less that 7 nights. It seems to be some version of a points system? As much as I like the flexibility that a typical RCI points program offers (partial weeks and hotel stays), $4300 seems steep - especially since we only own a 1 br unit (ruby, week 15) in the odd years. Any suggestions or advice? Has anyone found a way around the pricey conversion?


----------



## LannyPC (Mar 29, 2017)

diwoj said:


> Any suggestions or advice? Has anyone found a way around the pricey conversion?



I haven't done this but many others on these boards would recommend giving away what you have and then buying a cheap resale (or even freebie) that is already converted to points.  That will cost a lot less than $4300.


----------



## Gratitude Wins (May 26, 2017)

I also would love feedback on this. I got the call yesterday . they told me first it was close to 4000.00 and then the closer came on the line and said they could do it for 3200.  I am so frustrated with my experience with Calypso Cay. we have been owners for 15 plus years. My three bedroom maintenance fees are about 1200 a year. we do no ever vacation at our home resort. I was told yesterday that if we sold or gave away the deed that if someone defaulted and didn't pay their fees we would be liable. I have put a call into my attorney to ask about this.  I was on the phone with RCI when I read your post about them transferring you to Calypso Cay... I just hung up. i want to to see how real the "threat" is that if we stay with weeks that one day we will have no choices... what i was told yesterday.  I am also seeking advice.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2017)

as mentioned above, for 4300 dollars you could easily give away your existing ownership...and pick up literally ANY ownership already converted to points on the resale market...and likely have thousands leftover.

unless you transferred the ownership to another party who specifically intended to default on the payments, the resort has little to no recourse to come after you once the ownership transfer is complete.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 26, 2017)

Gratitude Wins said:


> I also would love feedback on this. I got the call yesterday . they told me first it was close to 4000.00 and then the closer came on the line and said they could do it for 3200.  I am so frustrated with my experience with Calypso Cay. we have been owners for 15 plus years. My three bedroom maintenance fees are about 1200 a year. we do no ever vacation at our home resort. I was told yesterday that if we sold or gave away the deed that if someone defaulted and didn't pay their fees we would be liable. I have put a call into my attorney to ask about this.  I was on the phone with RCI when I read your post about them transferring you to Calypso Cay... I just hung up. i want to to see how real the "threat" is that if we stay with weeks that one day we will have no choices... what i was told yesterday.  I am also seeking advice.


I don't think they could hold you liable forever but if you transfer to someone who doesn't pay the first year they are responsible (like a viking ship LLC or a person that has agreed to take on multiple deeds for money but has no intention of actually taking ownership and every paying MF) they might try to reverse the transfer due to a fraudulent transfer.  If on the other hand you transfer it to Mary Smith and she pays the first year (or many years) and then one day defaults on MF's they aren't going to be able to hold you accountable.  I have heard of other developers saying the same thing and I don't think they can legally hold you responsible without proving some kind of fraudulent transfer.


----------



## Gratitude Wins (May 26, 2017)

There is for sure a difference... not what I was told by Calypso Cay in November 2016 , but yesterday they called me with the sales pitch to covert my credit to points saying that eventually the credits which is the same as week for week exchanges might go away because the industry is changing. I am so not interested in donating thousands to this process and am so frustrated.  I was also told that if I gave my time share away and someone defaulted on the fees, I would be held liable. What? I have put a call into my attorney to clarify.  What I want to know also is if the weeks system is going away?   We were II  and found it hard to get exchanges.


----------



## theo (May 26, 2017)

Gratitude Wins said:


> *I was told yesterday that if we sold or gave away the deed that if someone defaulted and didn't pay their fees we would be liable.*



I fail completely to see (or even begin to imagine) how a recorded deed transfer to a *valid* "grantee", duly recorded and subsequently accepted by the resort, could ever possibly boomerang back to you as the "grantor" in any way at any time for *any* reason. I believe that your attorney will offer you the same input.

If a transfer is made to a completely bogus "Viking Ship" entity however, that's a different kettle of fish. In that scenario you could be credibly (and justifiably) perceived as a participant in willful and deliberate fraud; it is certainly possible that the resort could pursue you in *that* scenario.

That said, if you own a deeded week, you cannot be forced to "convert' that ownership to points. If you're not interested in "points", just tell the sales weasels to go pound sand and ignore all of the song and dance routines about a "changing industry", or "points are the wave of the future" or other such marketing razzamatazz. If you own a deeded week there is nothing anyone can do to / with / about that indisputable fact. Don't let deceitful, parasitic sales weasels looking to make a quick buck at your expense convince you otherwise.


----------



## Gratitude Wins (May 26, 2017)

I do appreciate so much your thoughts. Thank you.  My attorney said unless there is something in my original contract saying they could come after me and it is sold or given away and the deed is transferred I should be fine.  He did suggest calling the Attorney General's office in Florida to ask if there is something specific or things I should be aware of there.    I  do not think we will transfer to points. Credits for now sound just fine. Thank you again.


----------



## Gratitude Wins (May 26, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't think they could hold you liable forever but if you transfer to someone who doesn't pay the first year they are responsible (like a viking ship LLC or a person that has agreed to take on multiple deeds for money but has no intention of actually taking ownership and every paying MF) they might try to reverse the transfer due to a fraudulent transfer.  If on the other hand you transfer it to Mary Smith and she pays the first year (or many years) and then one day defaults on MF's they aren't going to be able to hold you accountable.  I have heard of other developers saying the same thing and I don't think they can legally hold you responsible without proving some kind of fraudulent transfer.


 Thank you I appreciate this. It makes sense to me.


----------



## Gratitude Wins (May 26, 2017)

Gratitude Wins said:


> I do appreciate so much your thoughts. Thank you.  My attorney said unless there is something in my original contract saying they could come after me and it is sold or given away and the deed is transferred I should be fine.  He did suggest calling the Attorney General's office in Florida to ask if there is something specific or things I should be aware of there.    I  do not think we will transfer to points. Credits for now sound just fine. Thank you again.


Oops I think I posted this in the wrong place.  Sorry just learning.


----------



## Gratitude Wins (May 26, 2017)

I am posting this now in the reply section... sorry...  I do appreciate so much your thoughts. Thank you. My attorney said unless there is something in my original contract saying they could come after me and it is sold or given away and the deed is transferred I should be fine. He did suggest calling the Attorney General's office in Florida to ask if there is something specific or things I should be aware of there. I do not think we will transfer to points. Credits for now sound just fine. Thank you again.


----------

